# need to buy a laptop



## mridul_blaze (Nov 8, 2008)

i want to buy a laptop. i hav 50k in hand. i will use it for gaming & multimedia purpose. secondly is it best to buy a desktop or laptop? plz give ur suggestion.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 8, 2008)

see here buddy *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101595 and here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100914


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18


The above link is where one should post such queries Ideally. 

Buying desktop/laptop is entirely your choice. WHy? If you want MORE power, a desktop for same price is much more powerful. On the other hand, if you want PORTABILITY, buy a laptop.

Around 50k, the best one you can get is Dell Studio 15. However, a desktop at the same price (assembled of course) will be more powerful at the cost of portability.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ 

yup agree to that completely.. 
----------

to the OP: well, buddy u can get a really good PC configuration for that amount (50K) wich will help u in playing sum latest games as well as helping u to play with nearly heavy multimedia apps too..

but if u go in for a lappy (at that price of 50K) then u will just hva DECENT lappy, wich will be gr8 in terms of portability dept but will LACK hugely in gaming dept and will make u feel restricted in MM apps too..

but u'll hv to choose b/w the 2, i.e either a PC or a lappy..  but as u said in ur 1st query that u want a device for gaming and MM(multimedia) then go with a PC configuration..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 9, 2008)

+1 for desktops.
Even if you want to buy a laptop don't get a anything for more than 35k


----------

